# Very Upset at Club Running Show



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am very upset and once I cool down I will be contacting the club that ran the show ( right now I do not even know who ).

My 13 year old daughter went down to the specialty and dog shows in Dallas this weekend with my breeder and a handful of dogs. She did show yesterday, but today my breeder only entered one of her dogs. She hand picks which dogs she shows to based on the judges. So today my daughter did not show, but she helped with grooming etc.

My daughter brought Macy the dog that was going to be shown, outside to hose her down. Goes to come back in, and the lady at the door says you cannot come in this is an exit. So she goes around to the front, tried a couple of the front doors, and the attendants would not let her back in because she had no stamp and needed to pay admission. My daughter told them that Macy had to get back in because she was supposed to be in the ring soon. They asked my daughter is she was showing, and she said no but the dog was being shown. My daughter did not have her phone or her money on her. The attendants said it was her problem and to figure out a way to get in. My daughter is 13 YEARS OLD and at this point was crying and scared. There were two cops there who did nothing! In the meantime, my breeder is watching the door that Alyssa exited out of starting to get worried. My daughter had to walk around the building and finally find a door to sneak into to get back in. She has been to many dog shows, and it is very common to take the dogs in and out to potty and bathe. Yesterday she had no problem.
I am horrified that she was treated this way and they did not try to help her.

None of the shows we put on or we have been to have ever charged admission and she was with my breeder who paid fees to be in this show.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It was the Fort Worth Kennel Club - I will be contacting the Show Chairperson.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! That is crazy! I have never seen that issue with any of our shows here..you definetly need to contact someone! I guess if she is there tomorrow she will need a buddy to go with her to lookout for her. Hope it doesnt affect her too much!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wow! That is crazy! I have never seen that issue with any of our shows here..you definetly need to contact someone! I guess if she is there tomorrow she will need a buddy to go with her to lookout for her. Hope it doesnt affect her too much!


She is home now, so she will not be there.

The same people that would not let her in, she said they had talked to her earlier commenting on how pretty Macy was BEFORE she left the building.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

very dumb on their part to treat a CHILD like that. Good rule of thumb for shows with entry fees is always wear an armband when going outside. Even if it's not really your armband.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> very dumb on their part to treat a CHILD like that. Good rule of thumb for shows with entry fees is always wear an armband when going outside. Even if it's not really your armband.


I guess we learned that lesson. I just wrote the show chairperson. I do not think any of the shows we have been in charged admission. The day before, she had no issues bringing the dogs in and out, but she was probably dressed in show clothes when she did.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'll be honest with you, that's exactly the attitude that drives people away from showing dogs. That was petty and mean! What rotten people. I hope you get some satisfaction from the club.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'll be honest with you, that's exactly the attitude that drives people away from showing dogs. That was petty and mean! What rotten people. I hope you get some satisfaction from the club.


And that is exactly why I think it is important for them to know. This was the first time my daughter went by herself, 8 hours from home. She almost chickened out of going a few days before hand.

Now she will probably be afraid to ever take a dog outside by herself again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a local show that does seem to be trying to crack down on relatives and friends coming to the show... going off memory here, they basically have one admittance per dog. 

And yep, I've been pulled aside by somebody related to the show because I wasn't wearing the bracelet thingy. I was dressed up and my dog was obviously groomed for show, so I was surprised they asked. I even asked them if they thought that normal people would put on a suit, skirt, nylons, and dress flats while going to watch a dog show! LOL. 

I invited the person to follow me to my set up in the grooming area where I had my armband and other stuff and they let it go. 

I'll put this out there... if I saw somebody kicked out of a show, especially a kid... I would have stepped up and paid for their admittance. That's something that bugged me the most reading what you wrote above. I hope people didn't see this happen and saw your daughter crying and didn't do anything. Regardless of the obnoxious behavior of gatekeepers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I received an e-mail first thing this morning from the show chairperson, apologizing and wanting to apologize in person to Alyssa with an Easter basket, but she is back home now.

She said they hire an usher company, who was just doing their job, but obviously did not use common sense. They should have allowed her in. She also has already had a chat with the manager of the company, to talk to their employees.

I have also written on a Junior Handling site I belong to, so that the parents there are aware that this can happen.

As Juniors, we give them a lot more responsibility at dog shows than the average child at that age can handle. I'll take this as a learning experience, and to make sure she has her phone, and knows about any admission rules.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> There is a local show that does seem to be trying to crack down on relatives and friends coming to the show... going off memory here, they basically have one admittance per dog.
> 
> And yep, I've been pulled aside by somebody related to the show because I wasn't wearing the bracelet thingy. I was dressed up and my dog was obviously groomed for show, so I was surprised they asked. I even asked them if they thought that normal people would put on a suit, skirt, nylons, and dress flats while going to watch a dog show! LOL.
> 
> ...


Never heard or seen any type of bracelets or stamps at any of the shows this way. Now we are aware.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

2 of our shows charge $5 entry. Not for anyone that is in the show. We just go in the back. Which most everyone does too. But they do charge, and it really doesn't have anything to do with the club actually, it's charged by the venue that they rent space from. at our show at the fairgrounds, they charge to park $5. Which is something that the club in that area does collect. But it's an outdoor show.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Un-flipping-believable. Two different issues here in my mind. First one is that they are that hard core about who enters and who leaves then they ought to have the handstamp thing being checked as people pay/enter the building and again as they leave. If they're that serious about enforcing their policy then it needs to be very clearly stated and people should have easy access to the stamp or whatever they need to be readmitted. I don't have a lot of show experience, had no idea that kind of thing went on. I wouldn't know to borrow an armband, that's good advice, I'll keep that in mind in the future. 

The bigger issue is the crummy way they treated a 13 year old child. I hope you raise the devil with whoever is responsible for manning the doors. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Terrible! Glad you posted this though. I didn't wear my arm band (nor did my husband) at NRG where they do charge entry fees. Luckily we never had an issue but I just never would have thought of this. 

I'm also glad that the showperson was nice about it. Hope this doesn't discourage your daughter in the future


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Child Endangerment much? Wow.

A "Easter basket" would not do much for replacing the safety of my child.


----------

